# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  Για τους λάτρεις των 80s

## Panos80s

Γι'΄αυτούς που δεν τους αρέσει ο κόσμος όπως έγινε σήμερα
Γι' αυτούς που αναπολούν εκείνη την δεκαετία.
Τότε που η Αθήνα είχε ακόμη καθαρό αέρα.
Ναι τοτε πριν το prisunic μαρινοπουλος γινει καρφουρ.
Πριν ερθει η ιδιωτικη τηλεοραση με τα θλιβερα αποτελεσματα.
Πριν εφευρεθουν τα γκατζετ που αδειαζουν το πορτοφόλι του κοσμου για να λενε οτι ειναι in και trendy.
Πριν ερθει το ιντερνετ που εκλεισε τον κοσμο μεσα
Πριν οι ξενοι μπουν στην χωρα μας.
Τοτε που κυκλοφορουσαμε βραδυ χωρις φοβο
Που αγοραζαμε αυθεντικα προϊοντα
Που ο κοσμος ηταν ποιο αθωος
Που τα μικρα παιδια μεγαλωναν με playmobil και bibibo και παιδικες χαρες στους δρομους αντι για netbook και iphone.
Που μιλουσες στον φιλο σου προσωπο με προσωπο αντι απο το μσν
Που δεν ησουν δικτυωμενος στο facebook αλλα ησουν δικτυωμενος στην δικια σου γειτονια με την παλιοπαρεα σου.

Ενα site που θεωρει οτι τα 80s δεν ειναι μοδα αλλα τροπος ζωης:

www.80sworld.gr

Ευχαριστω.... :Wink:

----------


## mastropanagos

Είμαστε ακόμα από 19 εώς 28... δηλαδή στη καλύτερη ηλικία... 

Θα θέλαμε να θυμόμαστε τις μουσικές εκείνης της εποχής αλλά ήμασταν πολύ μικροί για να έχουμε τέτοιες αναμνήσεις (αν και το Sweet Dreams των Eurithmics ηχεί ακόμα στα αυτιά μας, γιατί μπορούσαμε να έχουμε γλυκά όνειρα)... 

Ήμασταν στην τελευταία δεκαετία που προλάβαμε Κρυφτό, Κυνηγητό, Κλέφτες κι Αστυνόμους κ.α. ...

Βλέπαμε Στρουμφάκια, Thundercats, Κabamaru και Candy Candy και όχι Pokemon, Digimon και Yu Gi Oh... 

Παίζαμε με Playmobil και LEGO και όταν θέλαμε ποδόσφαιρο υπήρχε ακόμα κάποια αλάνα να μας δεχθεί... 

Τρώγαμε καραμελάκια ΡΕΖ, γαριδάκια Extra και Φοφίκο... 

Βλέπαμε εκπαιδευτική τηλεόραση στην ΕΡΤ1 και Φρουτοπία και του κουτιού τα παραμύθια... 

Επίσης κάναμε ακόμη παιδικά πάρτυ στα σπίτια μας και δεν τρέχαμε σε κάθε τυχαίο παιδότοπο... 

Δεν γεννηθήκαμε μέσα στην Τεχνολογία αλλά την ανακαλύψαμε σε μία καλύτερη ηλικία - χωρίς να είναι η μοναδική επιλογή διεξόδου μας από την καθημερινότητα...

Τις πρώτες πορνό ταινίες τις βλέπαμε σαν κλέφτες στο Βίντεο του Μπαμπά, όχι όπως τώρα που με ένα κλικ τα παιδάκια βρωμίζουν την ψυχή τους...

Ακούγαμε τη φωνή του άλλου όταν παίρναμε τηλέφωνο μέχρι που μας έφαγαν τα SMS...

Παίρναμε εκατομμύρια φακελάκια με αυτοκόλλητα Panini και όταν μας τύχαινε κάποιο σπάνιο το δείχναμε σε όλο το σχολείο...

Παίρναμε κουλούρια και λουκουμάδες με ζάχαρη από το κυλικείο και όχι τυποποιημένες τυρόπιτες...

Τρώγαμε Κουκουρουκου και Σοκοφρέτες...

Κάναμε ψεύτικα τατουάζ από τις τσίχλες...

Διαβάζαμε Μπλεκ και Σούπερ Κατερίνα... με αγνά μέχρι τότε μηνύματα...και όχι πως θα σου κάτσει η φίλη του φίλου σου...

Τρώγαμε την Φάτσα Μπανάνα από την ΕΒΓΑ και τις γρανίτες Turbo πριν τις καταργήσουν...

Τρώγαμε ακόμη σπιτικό φαγητό... 

Πρωτοχρονιά και Ανάσταση καθόμασταν με την οικογένεια μας και δεν τρέχαμε 00.01 στο πρώτο κλαμπ να τσακίσουμε Mojito, space kai Cuervo...

Ζήσαμε και πρωταθλήματα άλλων ελληνικών ομάδων (και όχι μόνο του Ολυμπιακού  :Wink:  )...

Είδαμε τα πρώτα Χρυσά σε Ολυμπιακούς αγώνες με την Βούλα Πατουλίδου και τον Πύρρο Δήμα...

Τραγουδήσαμε κομμάτια της Χαρούλας, της Αρβανιτάκη αλλά και της ¶ννας Βίσση που ήταν απίθανα...

Καταφέραμε ίσως να δούμε μια φορά στη ζωή μας την Αλίκη Βουγιουκλάκη στο σανίδι...

Είδαμε σε πρώτη εκτέλεση απίθανες σειρές ... από το Εκμέκ Παγωτό και τους Απαράδεκτους μέχρι τις Τρεις Χάριτες και τους Μεν και Δεν...

Ξέραμε μόνο τη Μπαλαρίνα και το Μύλο στα Λούνα Παρκ και δεν μας έφευγε η ψυχή στα 3G...

Μας έδιναν ένα πεντοχίλιαρο οι γιαγιάδες και οι παππούδες και νιώθαμε ευτυχισμένοι... Δεν ήμασταν μουρτζούφληδες όπως τώρα που αν πάρουν 20 ευρώ κοιτάζουν με μισό μάτι...

Δεν είχαμε ανάγκη να γίνουμαι ΕΜΟ γιατί ζούσαμε με ευτυχία...

Ακόμα και το Game Boy δεν μας έκλεινε σπίτι... το παίρναμε και τρέχαμε έξω να το μοιραστούμε με τους φίλους μας...

Γράφαμε ακόμη ραβασάκια και δεν κάναμε comment σε Hi5...

Βγαίναμε με τα ποδήλατα στο δρόμο και δεν κινδυνεύαμε τόσο...

Βλέπαμε τα Νιτζάκια σε βιντεοκασέτες και βλέπαμε και μαζεύαμε τους Κατσίστες--- απίστευτε Χαλ Χόγκαν και Ντόλαρ μαν...

Θυμάστε τους Ευχούλιδες?

Χάρρυ Κλύν σόου και Δέκα Μικροί Μήτσοι...

Παίρναμε τα μικρά μερεντάκια με το πλαστικό κουταλάκι και όταν πρωτοκυκλοφόρησαν τα κρουασάν είχαμε ψαρώσει...

Κόντρα Πλακέ, Τροχός της Τύχης, Μέγκα Μπάγκα, 'Αλλα Κόλπα (¶ ρε Βλάσση)... 

Τα σόου της Ρούλας Κορομηλά και το Ciao Ant1...

Ghostbusters- Karate Kid - ET - Home Alone - Γκούνις - Σεξογήινη (Ποιός δεν είχε κολλήσει με την Κίμ Μπάσιτζερ :Wink: 

Carousel και Disney club στο Mega...

Παίζαμε Μήλα - Σχοινάκι - Μακριά γαϊδούρα

Βλέπαμε Transformers - GIJo - Rambo - Αστυνόμο Σαΐνη

Προλάβαμε όλη την εξέλιξη του Χτυποκάρδια στο Μπέβερλυ Χιλς και το Baywatch καθώς και τον Ιππότη της Ασφάλτου...

Τραγουδήσαμε "Το νού σου κύριε οδηγέ" και χορέψαμε λαμπάντα...

Πίναμε SINALCO...To θυμάστε ρε παιδιά;

Πηγαίναμε στα "Ηλεκτρονικά" και παίζαμε Super Mario, Sonic, Mortal Compact, Streetfighter, Bubble Bubble, Tetris, Arcanoid, Top Gun και στα πλοία τρέχαμε να βρούμε που τα έχουν κρυμμένα...

Οι γονείς μας δεν ανησυχούσαν αν θα γυρίσουμε σώοι όπως τώρα... Ματώναμε τα γόνατα μας και συνεχίζαμε το παιχνίδι...

Φορούσαμε μπότες Wermacht και μπουφάν FLY ενώ είχαμε μπλουζάκια με τον Fido Dido...

Βλέπαμε Tom & Jerry, Looney toones, Bugs Bunny και Coyte με το Bippp Bippp... 

Θυμάστε τα καραμελάκια που όταν τα έβαζες στο στόμα ανατινάσσοταν; Και τη μόδα με τις τσίχλες Shock, το σπανάκι του Ποπάυ και τα τσιγάρα του Αστερίξ; 

Τρώγαμε Smarties...

Παίζαμε Μπουκάλα και Θάρρος ή Αλήθεια...

Πατούσαμε τα κουτάκια από τα αναψυκτικά και περπατούσαμε σαν να ήταν τακούνια...

Παίζαμε με την Τσουλήθρα με τα πιγκουινάκια και με τα όπλα και τις μπάλες NERF...

Κάναμε απίστευτες πλάκες με τις μπουγελόφατσες και τα μπουγέλα γενικά στα σχολεία...

Βλέπαμε Μαγκάιβερ και Φλας...

Παίρναμε τα φακελάκια που είχαν τα πατίνια με διάφορες φιγούρες και τις Κωλοφωτιές (Πυγολαμπίδες)...

Διαβάζαμε Ποπάυ και Τιραμόλα...

Πίναμε Carnation και Dolca και τρώγαμε Veloutela της ΦΑΓΕ...

Ντυνόμασταν Νιτζα, Καουμπόυ και Ρομπέν των Δασών τις Απόκριες και όχι Πίκατσου και Μπομπ Σφουγγαράκης... 

Ψάχναμε για αυτοκόλλητα και τάπες στα γαριδάκια...

Είχαμε τα κλασσικά walkman με τα ακουστικά με το σφουγγαράκι στο πλάι και με το ζόρι χωρούσαμε στη τσέπη μας δύο κασέτες...

Κάναμε κοπάνες για να παίξουμε ποδόσφαιρο και όχι για να πάμε στα WEB και στα InSpot...

Βλέπαμε το Μικρό Σπίτι στο Λιβάδι...

Παίζαμε με τους Φωτεινούλιδες και την Πατατο-οικογένεια...

Βλέπαμε Αυθαίρετους, Ρετιρέ και Μικρομεσαίους...

Συνωστιζόμασταν στα Βίντεο Κλαμπ, για να πάρουμε κασέτες με τον Μουστάκα, τον Τσάκωνα, τον Ταμτάκο και τους νέους τότε Μιχαλόπουλο, Γαρδέλη, Ψάλτη και Στίβ Ντούζο...

Παίζαμε ακόμα με μπίλιες...

Παίζαμε με τα ΥΠΕΡΑΤΟΥ καρτελάκια... αυτοκίνητα-πλοία-Αεροπλάνα

Παίρναμε τα φακελάκια με τις φάρσες, μελανό μάτι, σκουλήκια στο νερό, τρύπιο δάχτυλο και άλλα πολλά...

Είχαμε τις χλαπάτσες...

Πιάναμε 4-4 τα Μιράντα Παπαδοπούλου και τα βουτούσαμε στο γάλα...

Bλέπαμε Power Rangers - Sailormoon - Batman - Spiderman - Dragonball...

Τρώγαμε Derby της ΙΟΝ και τσίχλες Big Babol...

To πρώτο μας ηλεκτρονικό το Atari και ακολούθησαν NES, Super Nintendo, Mega Drive...

Βλέπαμε Παντρεμένους με παιδιά και τσαντιζόμασταν που η μαμά μας ήθελε να βλέπει Ατίθασα Νιάτα και Τόλμη και Γοητεία...

Τρώγαμε τα λαστιχένια αρκουδάκια και τα μπουκαλάκια της Κόκα Κόλα...

Παίρναμε την τσίχλα σωληνάριο και τα γλειφιτζούρια κραγιόν...

Πηγαίναμε στα μηχανήματα που έβγαζαν τα μπαλάκια με τα δωράκια και είχαμε αγωνία τι θα πετύχουμε...

Τρώγαμε Φουντούνια- Δρακουλίνια- Πακοτίνια και Λόττο...

Λέγαμε 6 αριθμούς για το νεόφερτο τότε Λόττο στους γονείς, αλλά ποτέ δεν μας κάθισαν ;( ...

Παίρναμε Ξυστό και αν μας έπεφτε ένα κατοστάρικο, παίρναμε άλλο ένα και το χάναμε και αυτό...

Είδαμε να ξεφυτρώνουν καρτοτηλέφωνα σε όλη την Ελλάδα και κάναμε συλλογή από τηλεκάρτες...

Βάζαμε τα σπορτεξάκια με τα φώτα και είχαμε κολλήσει με τις τσάντες PAXOS...και ξερός...

Παίζαμε με στρατιωτάκια και τους αλεξιπτωτιστές με το πλαστικό αλεξίπτωτο... θυμάστε;

Παίζαμε με τα πλαστικά βατραχάκια που έκαναν τον μυστήριο ήχο...

Παίζαμε τον Γιατρό (τρελή φάση) και μπάσκετ μέσα στο σπίτι με τις κάλτσες...

Βλέπαμε τον Διαμαντένιο κόσμο... με τα δωμάτια και στο τέλος με τη μπάλα με τα ασημένια χαρτάκια...

Βλέπαμε το ART ATTACK με το Πέτρινο άγαλμα στο τέλος που έκανε τις ερωτήσεις...

Βλέπαμε το Φώτα παρακαλώ με τον Μποστατζόγλου και το παιδικό πρόγραμμα με τα κρυμμένα αντικείμενα στις παιδικές χαρές...

Βλέπαμε Μάπετ Σόου...

Παίζαμε το Φωτιά Φωτιά στη πέρα γειτονιά και Σ' αγαπώ Σ'αγαπώ που με βάζεις...

Tις καραμέλες γάλακτος ΚΟΚΟΣ και τα Blu...

Tα σοκολατάκια Noiseta που προσπαθούσαμε να πάρουμε από τη φοντανιέρα της μαμάς...

Το μπισκότο Choco bloom...

Ροκάραμε με το Losing my religion από R.E.M. και συγκινηθήκαμε με το Nothing compares to you της Sinead o'Connor...

Πηγαίναμε ακόμα και βλέπαμε Καραγκιόζη και όταν με το σχολείο μας είχαν πάει να δούμε την Αρκούδα (Θυμάστε :Wink:  είχαμε συγκινηθεί πολύ...

Παίρναμε το μπλοκ με τις χειροτεχνίες και με το ασημόχαρτο και το χρυσόχαρτο φτιάχναμε στολίδια τα Χριστούγεννα...

Βλέπαμε Παιχνίδια χωρίς Σύνορα...

Είδαμε Michael Jordan και μαζεύαμε κάρτες ΝΒΑ...

Τρώγαμε Lila Pause και Milka...

Βάζαμε στο γάλα μας για να το πιούμε πιο εύκολα HEMO Caotonic και ήρθε η ώρα να αρπάξουμε το Nesquick...

Το πρώτο μας φιλί δίνονταν με ακούμπισμα των χειλιών και όχι κατευθείαν η γλώσσα στον ουρανίσκο...

Τρώγαμε και τα ΤΙ & ΤΙ...

Βλέπαμε μικρό μου Πόνυ και Αμποτ και Κοστέλλο...

Τρώγαμε γλειφιτζούρια Chupa Chups και Boomer...

Μαζεύαμε καπάκια από αναψυκτικά στα ταβερνάκια που πηγαίναμε με τους γονείς ενώ τώρα μαζεύουν τις μπίλιες από τα μπουκάλια που ανοίγουν...

Θυμάται κανείς τις πορτοκαλάδες με το αλουμινένιο καπάκι;...

Τρώγαμε παγωτά ΑΓΝΟ με την φάτσα με την τσιχλομυτούλα...

Πιάναμε τα καλαμάκια και βάζοντάς τα κάτω από τη μασχάλη, κάναμε τεχνητά Αέρια...

Ακούγαμε Στέφανο Κορκολή, Οmega Vibes, Αλέξια και Κωνσταντίνα...

Βλέπαμε το ΑΡΓΑ και το Μπίγκο με τον Νίκο Μαστοράκη...

Είδαμε χιλιάδες σποτάκια εναντίων των Ναρκωτικών...

Βρέχαμε χαρτοπετσέτες και τις πετούσαμε σε ακαθόριστες πορείες και όποιον έβρισκε...

Παίζαμε με νεροπίστολα...

Βλέπαμε τους Αστρομαχιτές να κυνηγούν τα Γκάγκς...

Βλέπαμε ακόμα Λευκά Χριστούγεννα, πριν οι εποχές γίνουν και αυτές ΕΜΟ...

Παίρναμε το τριπλό πακετάκι με Μερέντα, Μπισκότα και μπαστουνάκια...

Τρώγαμε 10 με τόνο...

Τρώγαμε τυράκια BABYBEL και LA VAS QUI RIT(που το λέγαμε πάντα λαβάς τυρί)... 

Διαβάζαμε Αλμανάκο και Σαΐνια...

Τρώγαμε σοκολατίνες και Κορνέδες και όχι κρέπες Σοκό - Μπανά - Μπισκό...

Στο γήπεδο παίρναμε ΚΩΚ και Σάμαλι...

Περνούσε από τα σχολεία ο κλασσικός τύπος με το Σαλέπι...

Τρώγαμε ακόμα παγωτό από τον πλανόδιο, που αν μας συμπαθούσε έβαζε και λίγο παραπάνω...

Βάζαμε κολόνια Μυρτώ...

Λουζόμασταν με Johnson's όχι πια δάκρυα και βάζαμε τραυμαπλάστ με φιγούρες και ας μην είχαμε πληγή...

Τρώγαμε Καραμπόλα, αλλά ανοίγαμε το δωράκι πριν φάμε το παγωτό...

Μασούσαμε τσίχλες STIMOROL και Brooklyn...

Λέγαμε ανέκδοτα με τον Τοτό και τους Πόντιους...και όχι με Ξανθιές

Προλάβαμε Κωνσταντίνο Καραμανλή και Ανδρέα Παπανδρέου και όχι τις τωρινές κόπιες τους, που μας βασανίζουν ανελέητα...

Παίζαμε τα επιτραπέζια της ΜΒ όπως ΗΟΤEL, Μάντεψε ποιος, Το στοιχειωμένο σπίτι...

Είδαμε τον Casper και τον Σκαθαροζούμη...

Περάσαμε την επιδρομή από ψείρες και κόνιδες, και όμως είμαστε εδώ...Το φάρμακο που είχαν οι μαμάδες βρωμούσεεε...

Κάναμε γαργάρες με ACT μετά το τρίψιμο των δοντιών...

Τρώγαμε σοκολάτες ΒRΕΑΚ και όταν βγήκε η λευκή με τα Corn Flakes είχαμε μείνει...

Eίδαμε το Αγάπη μου συρρίκνωσα τα παιδιά και λατρέψαμε τα Cheerios από την σκηνή με τον μπαμπά στο πιάτο...

Τρώγαμε μπισκότα Rondo...και ανοίγαμε πρώτα να φάμε τη σοκολάτα ή τη βανίλια και μετά το μπισκότο...

Λησμονήσαμε και την Φραουλοπατούσα της ΕΒΓΑ...

Bλέπαμε τα Ρακούνς και τον Ντένις τον Τρομερό... Παράλληλα με το Για μπα Ντα μπα Ντου του Φρεντ από τους Flinstones που τα άκουγε μονίμως από την Βίλμα...

Βλέπαμε την σειρά με το ανθρώπινο σώμα και το πως λειτουργεί ο οργανισμός...

Φορούσαμε σπορτέξ Strike και Mitsuko...

Τις τσίχλες μπάλες ποδοσφαίρου και τα σοκολατένια κέρματα τα θυμάστε;...

Τα μπαστουνάκια που είχαν μέσα καραμελάκια και στην κορυφή κάποιο ήρωα του Καραγκιόζη;...

Οι μαμάδες φορούσαν μπλούζες με βάτες και λέγαμε ότι είναι σαν το Ρόμποκοπ...

Τρώγαμε γκοφρέτα SMASH και Serenata...

Τα κοριτσάκια έπαιρναν Αλληλογραφίες με άρωμα και έτρωγαν γλειφιτζούρια με σχήμα πιπίλας... για τώρα ας μη πω καλύτερα...

Βλέπαμε Μικρή Λουλού - Ten Ten και τα Ρώσικα παραμύθια με την μυστήρια μουσική στην ΕΡΤ...

Τα πατουσάκια που βάζαμε μέσα στο φακελάκι με τη ζάχαρη...

Τα καραμελάκια TIC-TAC...

Tραγουδούσαμε το Μ'αρεσει να μη λέω πολλά και το Λιωμένο Παγωτό (που κολλούσε πάντα στο χέρι)...

Ήμασταν κολλημένοι με τον Αλκίνοο Ιωαννίδη και τον Βασίλη Παπακωνσταντίνου...

Βλέπαμε Sport Billy και ΗΕ-ΜΑΝ...

Κάναμε μανία τα παπούτσια All STAR και τα Dock Martins... ενώ τα αγοράκια μόνο Boxer...

Bλέπαμε το Legends of the Hidden Temple με τις ομάδες των παιδιών...που έμπαιναν στο ναό...

Κλέβαμε από το πορτοφάλι της μαμάς και όχι του γείτονα..

Το σεξ, ήταν ταμπού και κουβέντα στα κρυφά...

Κάθε βράδυ λέγαμε "Καληνύχτα" ένας, ένας και αν δεν τελειώναμε, δεν κοιμόμασταν...

Κοιμόμασταν σε φίλους Σαββάτο βράδυ και το κανονίζαμε από την Κυριακή...

Η γιαγιά τις Κυριακές, έφτιαχνε γλυκό νεράτζι. Και ναι, μας άρεσε...

Όταν μας επισκεπτόταν κάποιος, δεν τον κοιτούσαμε στα χέρια...

Αγοράζαμε καινούρια τετράδια και κάθε χρόνο ορκιζόμασταν ότι θα τα κρατήσουμε καθαρά. 2 βδομάδες μετά είχαν γεμίσει στιχάκια και μηνύματα με τον διπλανό...

Παίζαμε με πλαστελίνες και PLAY DOH...

Ο μπαμπάς στο αυτοκίνητο άκουγε Δήμου, Μάνου και Scorpions

Όταν βλέπαμε προφυλακτικά και τράπουλές με τσόντες, κοκκινίζαμε...

Θεωρούσαμε πορνό την "Γαλάζια Λίμνη"...

Παίρναμε κιμωλίες από τον πίνακα του σχολείου... και λερώναμε ο ένας τον άλλο...

Ερωτευόμασταν και το μάθαινε όλο το τμήμα...

Αργήσαμε να μάθουμε το πώς γίνονται τα παιδιά...ενώ τώρααα...

Βλέπαμε το λικέρ στο σύνθετο του σαλονιού και δοκιμάζαμε...

Χορεύαμε ακόμη μπλουζ στα πάρτυ...

Οι γιαγιάδες μας φορούσαν μαντίλες και έφτιαχναν πίττες ενώ τώρα τις πετυχαίνεις στο ΖΑΡΑ και στα ΛΑΚ...

Τις Κυριακές, σηκωνόμασταν απο νωρίς για να προλάβουμε τα "παιδικά"...

Ζητούσαμε ακόμη για δώρο αυτοκινητάκια τα αγόρια και κούκλες τα κορίτσια...ενώ τώρα ζητούν το νέο Grand Theft Auto για το PSP...

Ζωγραφίζαμε ακόμη σε χαρτί και όχι με προγράμματα στα  VISTA...

Τι μόδα με τους πολύχρωμους πηλούς στα σχολεία, τη θυμάστε; ...

Κρεμούσαν οι μαμάδες τη ΒΑΠΟΝΑ στις ντουλάπες και εμείς επηρεασμένοι από τη διαφήμιση φωνάζαμε...θα τη κρεμάσει...

Τα μακρόστενα σωληνάρια που τα κουνούσαμε και βγάζαμε με το κυκλάκι τις φούσκες; ...

Τα παιχνιδάκια με τη μπιλίτσα που προσπαθούσαμε να βρούμε την τρύπα...

Είχαμε κολλήσει τη μανία με τον πολύχρωμο κύβο του Ρούμπικ...

Φτιάχναμε ακόμη παζλ και οι γονείς μας τα έκαναν κορνίζες...

Είχαμε δει όλοι φαντάζομαι τη Γοργόνα και τη Ροξάνη με την Ντάρυλ Χάνα...

Τα κουτάκια της Πεπσι με τα διάφορα σχέδια τα θυμάστε; ...

Τα τρελομπαλάκια τα οποία τα πετούσαμε και τα βρίσκαμε ένα τετράγωνο πιο κάτω...

Τα πανηγύρια στο χωριό που πηγαίναμε μια φορά το χρόνο και τρώγαμε ότι παραδοσιακό υπήρχε...

Τη μανία με τα ΓΙΟ-ΓΙΟ...

Τα ζελεδάκια του Λάβδα που τα παίρναμε με τα σακουλάκια και τις μακρόστενες καραμέλες με τα φρούτα...

Τη πίτσα που τη τρώγαμε σπάνια και κάναμε γιορτή κάθε φορά που μαθαίναμε ότι οι γονείς θα μας πάνε σε πιτσαρία...

Παίζαμε με τα αυτοκινιτάκια που για να μετακινηθούν τους βάζαμε ένα κέρμα...

Θυμάστε τα VIEWMASTER?

Το ζαχαρούχο γάλα Βλάχας και το τρέξιμο που κάναμε για να προλάβουμε μια κουταλιά πριν το βάλει όλο στο γλυκό η μαμά...

Τις Χριστουγεννιάτικες καρτέλες με τους αριθμούς που είχαν σοκολατάκια από πίσω...

Οι γιαγιάδες μας έφτιαχναν πίττες και κουλουράκια, τώρα φτιάχνουν τα νύχια και τα μαλλιά τους...


*[{ Κλείνοντας τα ματιά μου γίνομαι πάλι μικρό παιδί… μπορεί να δακρύζω με όλες αυτές τις αναμνήσεις που πέρασαν και έφυγαν… αλλά και μονό που τις έζησα όταν ανοίγω τα ματιά είμαι με ένα χαμόγελο καρφωμένο στα χείλι…

Κάθε στιγμή που περνάει μου έρχονται ακόμα περισσότερα στο μυαλό…

Πόσο αθώοι ήμασταν…

Βρισκόμαστε στο μεταίχμιο από την αθωότητα στην πλήρη ενοχή… αλλά τουλάχιστον μας έχουν μείνει κάποια σωσίβια από τα παιδικά μας χρονιά και μπορούμε να βλέπουμε πιο θετικά τα πράγματα που μας συμβαίνουν…

5, 10, 15, 20, 25, 30, 35, 40, 45, 50, 55, 60, 65, 70, 75, 80, 85, 90, 95, 100…

Φτου και βγαίνω…

Βγαίνω από την καθημερινότητα και γίνομαι πάλι παιδί…

Γιατί είμαι ευτυχισμένος που γεννήθηκα αυτή τη δεκαετία και πρόλαβα να ζήσω όλα αυτά…

Κάπου δίπλα μου, από τον Έβρο έως την Κρήτη τα κάνατε και εσείς όλα αυτά που έκανα κι εγώ…

Με λίγα λόγια για αυτούς και για ακόμα περισσότερους λόγους, που θα αναπτυχθούν στη πορεία, γεννηθήκαμε στην καλύτερη δεκαετία... 

[Υ.Γ.1 Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στους ΓΟΝΕΙΣ μας που αποφάσισαν να μας κάνουν τότε... και μας επέτρεψαν να ζήσουμε τόσο ανέμελα και όμορφα παιδικά χρόνια...]

Το παρον κειμενο προερχεται απο ενα group στο facebook...!!!

----------


## Panos80s

Φίλε μου πραγματικά πολύ όμορφο και νοσταλγικό το μήνυμα, και γεννάει πολλές αναμνήσεις. Θα το καταχωρίσω μέσα στο Site. Να είσαι καλα.

----------


## captainmitsi

ΜΑΣΤΡΟΠΑΝΑΓΟ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΑ ΤΟ ΜΥΝΗΜΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΓΥΡΙΣΑΝ ΣΚΗΝΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΕΛΘΟΝ.ΣΚΗΝΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΙΝΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΣ ΕΠΑΡΧΙΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΕΓΑΛΩΣΑ ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΖΗΣΟΥΝ.ΔΕΝ ΝΤΡΕΠΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΗΛΙΚΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΕΡΙΚΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΑΚΟΜΗ.ΑΚΟΜΗ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΠΑΙΔΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΣ ΜΕ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΡΑΞΕΙ ΦΙΛΟΙ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ.ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΛΛΟΓΗ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΥΧΟΥΛΗΔΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΞΑΝΑΚΥΚΛΟΦΟΡΗΣΑΝ ΠΙΟ ΜΟΝΤΕΡΝΟΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ.ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΞΑΝΑΖΩ ΕΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΛΙΓΟ ΩΣ ΠΑΙΔΙ.ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΝΙΩΘΟΥΜΕ ΣΑΝ ΠΑΙΔΙ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ:-P :Razz: :-P

----------


## moutsokwstas

αν κι εζησα τη δεκαετια του 80 με εικονες κι ακουσματα που ειναι ακομα χαραγμενα στο μυαλο μου, θα ηθελα η δεκαετια αυτη να παραμεινει χαραγμενη και συζητησημη οπως κι η αντιστοιχη του 60 και να μην ειναι απλα μια μοδα.

----------


## mastropanagos

> ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΣ ΕΠΑΡΧΙΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΕΓΑΛΩΣΑ


Αυτο ξαναπες το φιλε......

----------


## kostastzo

*Να ξαναγινομασταν παλι πιτσιρικοι με κοντοπαντελονο...........*

*Δυστυχως αυτα τα χρονια δεν θα ξαναγυρισουν!!*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Mια και ανοιξε αυτη η κουβεντα και ειμαι παιδι των 70's 80's να θυμησω ακομα
Στεκια εποχης AYTOKINHΣΗ ,BARBARELLA, DORIAN GRAY,VIDEO DISCO,DIVINA
FAST FOOD τα πρωτα γλυφαδα και κηφισια wammy hellen's κτλ
Ηλεκτρονικη μουσικη στο πολυ φορτε της high ΝRG, POP,και βεβαια italo disco,αγαπημενη ακομα και σημερα.
Aυτοκινητα εποχης aytobianchi a112, VW golf gti, fiat uno, ford escort xr3, renault5 alpine turbo, opel manta και escort rs 2000(ειχα τετοιο 18 χρονια)
Μηχανες εποχης yamaha rd 350, honda c50, yamaha fj 1100, kawasaki gpz550 ,honda bol d'or, honda xl, yamaha xt 555
Εχει και συνεχεια......

----------

